# Alright, we've all got smartphones now. Post up your APPS



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

huffduf41 said:


> I have a droid x and LOVE navionics lake maps.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome! Someone in the reviews on the app store said it didn't work on the x. I'll have to give it a try! Does it store the maps for offline use? I don't get coverage up in some of the places up north that I fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

AZO said:


> Awesome! Someone in the reviews on the app store said it didn't work on the x. I'll have to give it a try! Does it store the maps for offline use? I don't get coverage up in some of the places up north that I fish
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Cell coverage has nothing to do with if this app will work or not. All the info is stored on your mirco SD card and phone. It uses your GPS receiver in your phone to tell you where you are on the lake. I am working on a Blog talking all about this app right now has we speak might have it up sometime tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

I downloaded navionics. It crashed on opening on the droid x but appears solid and stable right now. Looks awesome so far. It doesn't have every lake on it but it's as good as any anglers guide.ever was
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm looking for a very detailed fishing log app. One that has enough details and options for salmon and walleye trolling as well as ice fishing. A lot more variables need to be logged when trolling versus ice fishing. If anyone is thinking of writing on for the iphone, let me know. I have some ideas.

Mike


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Try the fisherman log it keeps pretty detailed info



mkroulik said:


> I'm looking for a very detailed fishing log app. One that has enough details and options for salmon and walleye trolling as well as ice fishing. A lot more variables need to be logged when trolling versus ice fishing. If anyone is thinking of writing on for the iphone, let me know. I have some ideas.
> 
> Mike


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

That does have a good bit of detail, but I want more. I thought about contacting them to see if they could work something up, since they have what seems like the majority of the work done. The more info and details I can store the more accurately I'll be able to determine patterns and catch more fish.

Mike


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I understand, maybe a speed, depth, etc. It was the best that I have found so far.


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I want so much detail it's not funny. Here's some of what I was thinking. Feel free to chime in with any thoughts. I want the Port or Harbor you left from, and another field for a more specifc location, (all the ports have many different locations, like the stick or the bath house, or the shelf or the point). I want these as options as well as specific GPS numbers so that it can be easily cross referenced by either port or specific location. Options for surface temp, and temp break depth. Wind direction and speed ( that could be automatically input from the phone). Also want things like, presentation type, (rigger, diver leadcore, and so forth). Lure, color or pattern. Depth of rigger or # of feet back, or # of leadcore colors... Fish species, size, linkable to pictures. Would be nice if you could just hit a fish button on the app to immediately input the GPS coordinates of the fish, and leave the option for filling in all of your own details later. The app should always open and if the date is the same as the previous trip, it would ask if you would like to continue that trip, so that you wouldn't have to leave the app open all the time.

Any Thoughts,

Mike


----------



## radamateur (Jan 19, 2011)

AZO said:


> I downloaded navionics. It crashed on opening on the droid x but appears solid and stable right now. Looks awesome so far. It doesn't have every lake on it but it's as good as any anglers guide.ever was
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just bought the Navionics app for my EVO and it was doing something similar. It would open for about 10 seconds and then crash. I played around with it for a little bit and no luck. Then I went and read some of the comments in the app store and somebody with an EVO said they started hitting zoom as fast as they could until the app would stay open and stabilize. I did that and so far, so good. After getting past that little glitch, I've been enjoying the app and look forward to actually getting out on the lake with it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Don't forget the two apps that are now out supporting Michigan-Sportsman.com. First one to search for is "OHub Mobile" (FREE). That brings some of our best bloggers and videos from this site to your phone. And for those of you who want to post (including pictures) on these forums from everywhere search for "OHub Campfire". It is a sweet FREE app that makes these forums fly on your Droid or iPhone, or even iPad for that matter.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Steve said:


> Don't forget the two apps that are now out supporting Michigan-Sportsman.com. First one to search for is "OHub Mobile" (FREE). That brings some of our best bloggers and videos from this site to your phone. And for those of you who want to post (including pictures) on these forums from everywhere search for "OHub Campfire". It is a sweet FREE app that makes these forums fly on your Droid or iPhone, or even iPad for that matter.



That campfire app is very cool. I made good use of it the other day with the search for the forgotten esox thread.I have yet to download the Ohub Mobile App yet tho.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

raisinrat said:


> Cell coverage has nothing to do with if this app will work or not. All the info is stored on your mirco SD card and phone. It uses your GPS receiver in your phone to tell you where you are on the lake. I am working on a Blog talking all about this app right now has we speak might have it up sometime tomorrow at the earliest.



its up enjoy!
Navionics goes Mobile


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

raisinrat said:


> anything with 1.6 android software and up will work with it.


Not entirely true. 1.6 is a requirement, but Navionics does not guarantee that it will work with all android phones. I've researched it a bit, and certain phones seem to have some problems with the app, but Navionics claims to be working on it. It does seem that it works on most phones, some of which they don't list, but if you have issues with it on a phone they don't have listed, you're SOL until they fix the glitch. Here is the list of phones that Navionics guarantees the app to work on, right from their website:

*Q. What Android phones/devices are certified compatible with Navionics Mobile?*
A. Acer Liquid Samsung Galaxy S Samsung Galaxy tablet HTC Desire HTC Dream HTC Hero HTC Incredible HTC Tattoo Motorola Droid Nexus One Xperia x10 are certified compatible Android models. Navionics will continue adding certified compatible models.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

D-Fresh said:


> Not entirely true. 1.6 is a requirement, but Navionics does not guarantee that it will work with all android phones. I've researched it a bit, and certain phones seem to have some problems with the app, but Navionics claims to be working on it. It does seem that it works on most phones, some of which they don't list, but if you have issues with it on a phone they don't have listed, you're SOL until they fix the glitch. Here is the list of phones that Navionics guarantees the app to work on, right from their website:
> 
> *Q. What Android phones/devices are certified compatible with Navionics Mobile?*
> A. Acer Liquid Samsung Galaxy S Samsung Galaxy tablet HTC Desire HTC Dream HTC Hero HTC Incredible HTC Tattoo Motorola Droid Nexus One Xperia x10 are certified compatible Android models. Navionics will continue adding certified compatible models.



I have spoken with one of there IT guys on the phone on this very thing. He stated if you have 1.6 or great it should work. The list of phones they have on there site are only the ones they have tested in house so far. 

Again this is 1st hand info from chatting with them on the phone.


----------



## radamateur (Jan 19, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> its up enjoy!
> Navionics goes Mobile


Gotta love a link that takes you right to a picture of Danica.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

radamateur said:


> Gotta love a link that takes you right to a picture of Danica.



I just moved to a new sever and software so some people might still be having problems viewing it but has all the systems catch up that will be fixed.

Just a heads up I will be updating the info for the iPhone and iPad, between when I wrote this up and today a brand new platform came out for the apple products. I will fully update you guys I am getting the full run done from Christine who is part of the mobile app group at Navionics. These are great improvements. These basic improvements will be rolled out to android soon also.I don't have a date on that right now. But keep an eye out for the full update.


----------



## radamateur (Jan 19, 2011)

Good article...but I miss the picture of Danica.

Seriously though, if you can find a WiFi spot to download the maps it will be much faster. I think it took me around 35 minutes to get them.

Happy with the app so far, but looking forward to some updates to work out some of the bugs for the Android.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I use score mobile for sports updates and gps tool. My phone is a blackberry curve 3g


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

Which navionics you guys downloading? Lakes: US East? for 13.80$ I wanna make sure I get the right one.

Forgot I have the android


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

*UPDATE !!!!!*
They just restructured their apps on iPhone and iPad into 7 apps worldwide from the 29 they had previously. They combined lake and marine data in one app for new titles US and US /Canada. You now download the area of choice saving memory on phone. These new apps will eventually be rolled over to Android as well. They had hoped to offer this as an update but it was impossible as it is a different platform altogether.


*
Michigan is on both US north and US east on the android phones.*


----------

